# CNBC looks at construction, codes to combat widespread disasters



## CodeWarrior (Mar 20, 2021)

Here is an interesting video looking at the challenges in providing safe, affordable housing to better ward off effects of wildfires & flooding. Some of the concepts presented seem pretty obvious but getting them to be enacted will take time and effort. Not sure which groups can lead the way.









						Creating safe and affordable homes is reaching a crisis point
					

Climate disasters across the country have sparked concern about the safety of homes.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Mark K (Mar 21, 2021)

While some truth it was presented from a biased perspective.  What is missing is a broader perspective of the tradeoffs.

The formula of the presentation is to present information regarding a specific  type of risk and then to provide a solution that reflects the biases of the presenter.  
My god how is it possible that our ancestors survived before modern codes.

To reduce risks you will have to spend more money, which means that fewer people can afford the housing.  Are you willing to subsidize the cost of housing for  those who cannot afford housing?

Then there is the elephant in the room, namely the existence of all the existing buildings.  Focusing on new construction will not address the deficiencies in existing buildings for al least a couple of generations.  Is the government willing to mandate that all existing houses be upgraded to the  current building code?  If a jurisdiction were to require that all buildings be upgraded to the current code I fear for the safety of the elected officials and public employees.  What are individuals on limited  incomes such as social security to do when they can not afford the cost of the upgrades.  One solution is for  the grandparents to move in with you.

Then there is the IBC which purports to provide simple solutions that does not require an engineer.  The reality is that if you are honestly concerned about wind, earthquake, of flooding you need somebody who understands the technical issues.  This means that you need to hire an engineer.  But of coarse contractors will scream and building department personnel who do not understand engineering will feel threatened.

In my experience when an engineer is involved in the design of a building that could be permitted with the IRC the engineer performs the design based on the provision in the IBC.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Well written Mark.


----------

